# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Town/City Mapping >  first city attempt

## Jimmy

feedback more than welcome,, i'm not precious and this is my first go ever , regards Jimmy

----------


## Wingshaw

Hi Jimmy. I think your map is good already, but there's a few things I can think of to help you:

First, I think that the map is a little cluttered, and that makes it confusing. But that's also part of the charm, so can be a mixed blessing.

Second, you have a lot of empty space inside the walls. Given that medieval cities tended to put a lot of value in the urban centre, they'd probably use as much of that space as they can (but, if you have, say, a ceremonial pathway, the authorities might nonetheless keep it clear, so this point depends a lot on your worldbuilding)

Third, adding shadows on the ground would really help show the 3-dimensional quality of the map

Hope some of that's helpful

Wingshaw

----------


## MistyBeee

Welcome aboard, Jimmy and congrats for this first city map ! I think everyone here we'll agree to say you're on the right path ! 

Wingshaw is totally right with what his second point. Compared to the size of a random house, it's a huge empty field there  :Smile: 

Two things for me : 
Firstly, the main thing bothering me is the blurry effect once the map zoomed : it sounds you didn't work in high resolution, which is sad, as there's a lot of details lost here now. Always make sure you draw with 0 blur on your brush as well : you'll always get better results and it's always easier to blur things later than to make them crisper.
Secondly, try to always draw vertical lines... vertical : some of your buildings look slightly tilted, like the main castle for example, which is something you should always try to avoid. Drawing with a light grid under your layer could help if, as me, you have to fight for straight lines  :Wink: 

Hope it helps, and once again : welcome !

----------


## Robulous

Visually it's very nice tho I'll concur with my learned colleagues previously commenting  :Smile: 

One more point, it's just a bit odd to my eye where the horizon is meant to be, in relation to the topography. I'm assuming the lefthand "shoulder" of the city is on a hill, but the green grassy area plummets off to the left. Is that just stylistic or is there a steep hill? The perspective of it seems odd.

I also notice there's buildings in the water on the right, just above the tower. Is that intentional? That looks like a prime location for a port with docks and piers, personally I'd make it more clear that's what it is.

Also, is there a gate between the portside area and the citadel? The buildings are clustered tight around the walls but I can't see a gate, this may just be resolution.

How did you create this image, is it software or drawn? Are the buildings stamps? They are distributed rather a jumble, it's hard to make out any sense of streets.

----------


## Bretton

If that's your 1st attempt I'll be eager waiting for following ones! great approach

----------


## Galendae

1st Attempt?!!!  Fantastic.

----------


## KaiAeon

Wow it looks good

----------

